# DIRECTV Application for iPhone: Wish List



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please use this thread for specific suggestions on improvements and additions to the iPhone software. Other posts will be deleted.

DBSTalk's First Look can be found *here*.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Will this be an application that can be added to the Microsoft mobil OS like for iPaq?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

After using the Boxee remote app with my Apple TV and iPhone. It would be cool if I could use my iPhone's keyboard to do searches on my HR2x.


----------



## rizajj (Sep 24, 2007)

Why can't we get the ability to control our reciever? I'd like to be able to tune to a channel I am browsing on the iPhone guide, without switching to the remote. It'd also be great to view what's currently stored on my DVR and tune to one of those programs.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree, a remote viewer of the playlist or guide would be a killer. (But I'd also like that on each MRV client.)

Even my $39 SMC Ezstream media player can see the playlist of all my DVRs!

Everything's networked and ready!


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

How about the ability to view the program on your iphone without using itunes or mrv to the iphone.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Maui said:


> How about the ability to view the program on your iphone without using itunes or mrv to the iphone.


Huh? What do you mean by "view the program without using itunes"? In terms of this app, iTunes is only required if you don't want to use the App Store app on the iPhone itself to install it.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

PoitNarf said:


> Huh? What do you mean by "view the program without using itunes"? In terms of this app, iTunes is only required if you don't want to use the App Store app on the iPhone itself to install it.


I mean to watch the show directly on the iphone without buying it from itunes. If you know a way to this please speak up.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Maui said:


> I mean to watch the show directly on the iphone without buying it from itunes. If you know a way to this please speak up.


This app is not for buying programs on iTunes, it's for remotely viewing Guide info and scheduling programs to record to your DVRs.

As for watching programs on your iPhone, Slingplayer for the iPhone has apparently been submitted to the App Store for approval. I plan to download and use it extensively when it's approved.


----------



## king410 (Mar 30, 2009)

how about the ability to also pay your bill


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

king410 said:


> how about the ability to also pay your bill


I'd vote for that.  On the other hand, Mobile Safari on the iPhone DOES work to access and pay your account already, but I grant you a dedicated Directv App would make that process a bit less cumbersome and probably faster.


----------



## king410 (Mar 30, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> I'd vote for that.  On the other hand, Mobile Safari on the iPhone DOES work to access and pay your account already, but I grant you a dedicated Directv App would make that process a bit less cumbersome and probably faster.


This is very true. what are the chances that this could happen.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Another vote for controlling my DVR over the network. That would be very cool.


----------



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's a list of features that would be great to see in future versions.

* Ability to manage recordings. This would include the To Do list, Prioritizer, etc.

* See "My Playlist" for the DVR. This would help in knowing what had been recorded and know whether to record it.

* Handle conflicts, when you select a show to record and you select the DVR to record it to; would be nice to have the same options to select which recordings to potentially cancel if two shows are already scheduled to record at the same time). Maybe suggest a different DVR to use that doesn't have the conflict.

* Have the ability to scan all your DVRs and let you know if a selected show is already going to be recorded.

* Use as a remote for the DVR. Similar to how the Apple Remote iPhone application works.

* Watch recorded shows on the iPhone.

Thanks,
hmss007


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Great list. I'd like to be able to do all of the above as well.


----------



## bledsoe812 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would really like more actual interaction with my receiver. I would like to be able to see my recordings (not actually watch them - just see the list) and perform basic tasks like deleting, marking recordings to keep, etc. Also, I much needed feature is to be able to manage the full prioritizer list from the app. Everything looks great tho. I'm really excited for this app as it stands, so any improvements will make it that much more appealing.


----------



## azcoyote85044 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like the ability to bring up my dvr's To Do List with the iPhone app and extend a recording already in progress. This would be a great feature to have for sporting events where the actual end time could end up being well past what's listed in the guide. There have been quite a few times where I've had an incomplete recording a of sporting event because the game went into extra innings or overtime and wasn't home to adjust the dvr's recording stop time. It would be a lifesaver if the iPhone app could let me do this!

edit: someone in the other thread for the iphone app brought up an obvious solution to the sporting event scenario. Just use the iphone app to record the show scheduled to come on after the game.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree with the list above for this app in its 2.0 release.

However, I have to give props to this 1.0 initial release. It is gorgeous, snappy, and I find much easier to use than the web app. Kudos to D* for a clean, simple, and elegant first go at it.

Does anyone else feel this is *easier and faster than using the D* remote control?* I think I may use this thing sitting in from of my TV even. Plain faster as Apple's UI is just better. Just recorded a movie on HBO and I could go to the channel really quickly using the vertical alphabet on the R side of the screen. And *scanning through future HD movies to record MUCH faster than using the guide.* Just a flick of the thumb.

Fantastic.

Has anyone hit a bug yet? Had it crash? I haven't so far. Time will tell.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

A few things I would like to see:

- The ability to see your playlist & to-do list so you know what recorded and so you know if there is any conflicts.
- I also would like to be able to watch recorded shows from my playlist, like Directv2PC or Sling.
- Remote Control Capabilities would be very nice, for when I loose the remote in the couch or something.


----------



## mattmill (Aug 10, 2002)

Like the above suggestions but would ad the ability to limit channels ( favorites list) to cut out ones you never watch (kids, shopping, etc). Keep up the great work. 

matt


----------



## mikefeuer (Dec 12, 2006)

On a simpler level, I would like the app to show a record of the shows I have previously used the app to record.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The issues thread is now open here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155238


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

the only issue i have had so far is finding the darn thing in iphone app!


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

I would like to see:
1. the current "To Do List" of the recorders.
2. Manual Recording option. 
3. The ability to pad recordings( ei start 2 min early or stop 30 min later)
I use this feature a lot for sporting events that may be running later than the
TV network has planned such as a game that goes into OT.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

sorahl said:


> the only issue i have had so far is finding the darn thing in iphone app!


http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307386350&mt=8


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

mattmill said:


> Like the above suggestions but would ad the ability to limit channels ( favorites list) to cut out ones you never watch (kids, shopping, etc).


Now there's an idea.

When you use this app to check schedules, you find that there are NO FAVORITES LIST filters. SO, you see all SD and HD versions of channels, and you also see all OTA and DNS versions of broadcast channels. Along with all the shopping, religious and foreign language channels that you thought you had blocked. Yes, you can kill the porn channels, but if that works like the HR2x feature, it will also kill anything rated above PG-13.

And of course, searches show everything. Good luck finding your local CBS-HD among the 6 or 8 choices presented.

Why can't this work like the HR2x? Oh, wait....


----------



## jstoddard (Jun 8, 2007)

I second the recommendation on being able to pad recordings. While I understand you can just record the next show, it is not always obvious what the next show is, especially if you are recording a program from a search rather than browsing. Please just give me the ability to pad by 1-2 hours (can you tell I use this to record sports?).

Also, and this is much more difficult would be to get confirmation that a recording has actually been scheduled (or not) when choosing the Record if Possible option. I almost never use the Definitely Record option because you never know what you may be cancelling.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

sorahl said:


> the only issue i have had so far is finding the darn thing in iphone app!


:lol: Me too. It was like the 70th listing for searching "DirecTV". Weird!


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> *How about making this screen...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see what


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

jstoddard said:


> I second the recommendation on being able to pad recordings. While I understand you can just record the next show, it is not always obvious what the next show is, especially if you are recording a program from a search rather than browsing. Please just give me the ability to pad by 1-2 hours (can you tell I use this to record sports?).
> 
> Also, and this is much more difficult would be to get confirmation that a recording has actually been scheduled (or not) when choosing the Record if Possible option. I almost never use the Definitely Record option because you never know what you may be cancelling.


Whenever I record PTI, I pad by 45 minutes after just to catch The Big Finish.
If did a series recording of Sport Center you'll get 20 recordings in one day.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tgater said:


> see what


Oops. Trying again below. /steve

*How about making this screen...*










*... function like this screen?*










*The ability to specify different keywords in different fields would make a single search much more powerful!*​


----------



## gringuito (Mar 30, 2009)

Another vote for the favorites type functionality, it's what I found so frustrating with the web app.

That being said, fantastic job on version 1! I look forward to future updates!


----------



## sfmartin (Aug 22, 2006)

It would be nice if the schedule would show OTA channels. DTV doesn't carry one of my Fox HD channels.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

sorahl said:


> the only issue i have had so far is finding the darn thing in iphone app!


It takes time for all the app servers to sync up.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

there could be method to the madness. it could be so the servers aren't overloaded by zillions of iphone crazy users.. 
still have to figure out the pictures part..


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

How about recommendations of what shows are on this evening, top movies in different categories and special listing icons for sports so everyone can find their favorite team(s) by choosing the sport and team icon.
Also the ability to email friends (from Facebook) or elsewhere the program details with a link that they can use to record the show on DIRECTV.com so I can send an email to someone and if they are a DIRECTV subscriber they login and confirm the recording.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

dvrblogger said:


> Facebook


That's an excellent idea. pipelining this in to facebook so you can share "what your recording' and even what you are watching now with your friend. Could also impliment a 'chat' feature between those people all watching that show at that moment.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> This app is not for buying programs on iTunes, it's for remotely viewing Guide info and scheduling programs to record to your DVRs.
> 
> As for watching programs on your iPhone, Slingplayer for the iPhone has apparently been submitted to the App Store for approval. I plan to download and use it extensively when it's approved.


Yes I understand what the app does, I was just making my wish known. It would be very cool to pull up directv on my iphone if I was sitting in an airport or somewhere with time to kill. I don't have slingplayer but I might have to check it out.


----------



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

Absolutely agree with the need to be able to adjust the list, filtering more than just "Channels I Receive" - I'd really like to be able to set up favorites.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

My wish list is that it's available on the Palm Pre!


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

Another vote for being able to limit the channels displayed and seeing your series links and to do list.

This interface certainly does eliminate the need to use the clumsy remote control interface when searching for shows.

So, as soon as I can limit the channels and view my to do list, I can get rid of "What's On?"


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

I would like to see a couple of custom channel lists like on the DVR. OR the ability to get (or download/import) your custom channel list(s) from your DVR and ability to edit.


----------



## rynning (Jan 29, 2007)

This is about the most that could be done without adding some software to the receiver. 

My top wishes, in order:
1. Download of recorded video.
2. Pair to receiver over wi-fi to use as a remote control. It would also encourage more users to connect their receivers to the Internet and buy VOD. (Listening, DirecTV?)
3. Highlight shows already scheduled to record.
4. Allow for recording minutes before/after


----------



## raw121 (Jul 18, 2007)

When browsing by Channel or Date & Time it would be nice to find other airings of a show. Just a simple button below the record now button would be great. Now you have to go to search and enter the title in.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

This is a *great* app. My wishes:


An option to hide SD duplicates of HD channels
The ability to save searches


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd like to see a way (e.g., two-finger tap, or some kind of stroke) to record a show without having to drill down into program information first.

I also hope this will turn into a BlackBerry app in the future.

BTW, I have to say I really underappreciate the value of this app before I actually tried it. But I was wrong. This app is great. It is faster and more convenient for me to find shows to record than using remote controllers and the guide data on screen. Plus, now I can start the recording of the sports program I forgot to schedule without interrupting my wife. Very high value indeed.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted by LameLefty
> This app is not for buying programs on iTunes, it's for remotely viewing Guide info and scheduling programs to record to your DVRs.
> 
> As for watching programs on your iPhone, Slingplayer for the iPhone has apparently been submitted to the App Store for approval. I plan to download and use it extensively when it's approved.


From Gizmodo

* Sling For iPhone Doesn't Work on Old Slingboxes Because of Future High Quality Video and Features

The good news is that Slingplayer, the TV streaming app, is coming to the iPhone soon. The bad news is that your old Slingbox doesn't work with it. Here's Sling's reasoning.

As the product team was working on the future roadmap we realized that the hardware on the older boxes would not support the kind of high quality streaming video and advanced features across all platforms we want to offer moving forward.

This is why it doesn't work with the Slingbox, Slingbox AV and the Slingbox Tuner, and only with the SOLO, the Pro or the Pro-HD. This seemed weird to us, since 640x480 of the original Slingbox was fine enough to watch on laptops even outside the local network, why wasn't it enough to watch on iPhones with even lesser resolution?

Their answer: the decision was based on the entire roadmap, not just the iPhone. So, they've got some more interesting things coming up that they decided that NOW was the time to make the cutoff on old devices. It's true, the old devices are lacking in processing power, and no matter when they do the cutoff people will be upset. Might as well be now.
*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Another vote for controlling my DVR over the network. That would be very cool.


As it is, DIRECTV is sending signals via satellite. They couldn't support even a few channel surfers using their phones to transmit remote commands.

The receivers wouldn't appear to be set up to host telnet sessions for remote control via the LAN. It wouldn't be impossible to do, but someone would need to cobble up a program for the device and DIRECTV would have to turn up a telnet daemon and and tell the system to expect commands from the resulting TTY port (as opposed to the USB port).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No need to have the sat send remote control signals. . . just use your home network.

Since you can already send serial commands through the USB, most of the application is already there. Just enable it from a net port.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> No need to have the sat send remote control signals. . . just use your home network.
> 
> Since you can already send serial commands through the USB, most of the application is already there. Just enable it from a net port.


Exactly. That's what I'm thinking the mysterious "Network Services" feature may eventually be used for.

Once you can reach through your firewall and directly address an HR, there's no end to what kind of control you can have over it, if DirecTV wanted to give it to you. Like my network enabled HP printer, e.g., D* could run a tiny web server on the HR that allows me to get to a configuration page for that unit that includes access to many of its functions, or even to low resolution audio/video content. /steve


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

Really need the ability to add time to the end of the recording, especially for when recording sports that can run long with overtimes.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

TheMoose said:


> From Gizmodo
> 
> * Sling For iPhone Doesn't Work on Old Slingboxes Because of Future High Quality Video and Features
> 
> ...


older slings didnt support h264 they were designed for wmv.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> older slings didnt support h264 they were designed for wmv.


Just to clarify, the Sling Pro doesn't support h264 and they continue to support that platform.


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

terryfoster said:


> Just to clarify, the Sling Pro doesn't support h264 and they continue to support that platform.


Can we please stay on topic for iPhone DirecTV App wish list items?


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

I ask DTV to support touchscreen phones besides Apple, mainly Blackberry Storm.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fgrogan said:


> I ask DTV to support touchscreen phones besides Apple, mainly Blackberry Storm.


Don't hold your breath on the storm as it is Blackberry's only touch screen and as such, a whole different platform from a programming perspective.

Then again, I can't think of what else the Storm might be useful for...


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

mattmill said:


> Like the above suggestions but would ad the ability to limit channels ( favorites list) to cut out ones you never watch (kids, shopping, etc). Keep up the great work.
> 
> matt


Absolutely! Although the app is plenty fast and scrolling through hundreds of PPV, RSN etc. isn't horrible it would be great to only show my custom channel set.


----------



## Soundteck (Aug 28, 2006)

I think you should be able to locate NEW release movies accross either several channels or even beter be able to select the channels you want to search accross. I find it hard to find NEW stuff to record. I have to go to the HBO or Showtime website FIND the movies and then go to this app to set up the recording.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd like the ability to hide the SD channels, just like on the receivers. Would make the browsing by channel less cluttered.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

Can I wish for another App. Something like the recent March Madness or The Masters applications, but for Sunday Ticket Super-Fan subscribers. Every game on the iPhone. If not the slingbox will have to do........


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to see the COMPLETE details of each program's info when I click on it (aka: exact same stuff I see when I look at each program's "more info" on the dvr itself).

The current 1.0.5 version is using a much shorter description paragraph than the dvr uses, and also obviously lacks everything about the program besides that short synopsis.

It's like they are using an ultra short version you get when you merely click "info" on remote while watching a tuned show (and even eliminating the type, genre, actors, ratings, and especially year of release --- which is a true sin) when they should use everything you see when you click "more info" on your dvr's remote.


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Oct 7, 2006)

All

My Iphone App tells me it successfully setup the record but never appears on my to do list, history etc on ny HR22-100. Any help ?


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

I wish I could program local OTA which could be determined by the GPS or input by the user.

John


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

With the ability to hide SD it (in my mind) becomes more imperiative that on can create custom lists. If I hide SD and want to view a game on a RSN and it is not in HD I would not know if a game is playing (or being broadcast). With the ability to have custom lists I can add 696 and 696-1 to a custom list for example.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll list in order what features I would like to see added:
1) The ability to control your own DVR prioritizers through the app.
2) The ability to manage your individual playlists, delete, keep forever, etc.
3) Slingbox like functionality from the receiver you choose in your house
4) The ability to choose On Demand programming for downloading to a DVR through the app.
5) Account Management -- Bill pay, review Bill etc.

Great job on the app BTW. I use it all the time and I think this could be a significant advantage for D* if they stay aggressive with features and rollouts.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

dem said:


> This is a *great* app. My wishes:
> 
> 
> An option to hide SD duplicates of HD channels
> The ability to save searches


Thank you DIRECTV for delivering *Hide SD Duplicates* in 1.1.4!


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

I also vote for adding manual recordings. That would be sweet.


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

We really really need the ability to add additional time to the end of a recording. Otherwise football/baseball games are going to go long and get clipped off.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I would also like to see them enable direct DVR control over wifi. 

It would be easy for DirecTV to do this - they could expose the existing serial control interface over a TCP port. That would give access to all the remote buttons. For browsing the guide on the iPhone instead of the onscreen guide, there's already a code they can send to jump to a guide channel. If they use the upnp media interface to grab the playlist, all they need to do is add a command to the serial interface that allows the DVR to start an entry in the playlist by ID. Then you could select DVR'd items from the phone as well.


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

The Directv app really needs to support the landscape keyboard available in the new 3.0 OS.


----------

